# Ravenna Kennels



## Salty (Jul 5, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with Ravenna Kennels in South Carolina? This is my first GSD purchase and would love to hear any info/experiences with this breeder if anyone has any. There doesn't seem to be a ton of info on the website so I am not sure what to think.

The website is Ravenna Kennels - Home


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Salty said:


> Does anyone have experience with Ravenna Kennels in South Carolina? This is my first GSD purchase and would love to hear any info/experiences with this breeder if anyone has any. There doesn't seem to be a ton of info on the website so I am not sure what to think.
> 
> The website is Ravenna Kennels - Home


Not an expert, not impressed. I'd move on...


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Honestly, the fact that they breed dogs without OFA bothers me. And none if the dogs are titled in any venue. 

Depending on what you want the pup for, I think you can easily find a breeder that dies at least the minimum health certification PRIOR to breeding. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Salty (Jul 5, 2011)

alexg said:


> Not an expert, not impressed. I'd move on...





gsdsar said:


> Honestly, the fact that they breed dogs without OFA bothers me. And none if the dogs are titled in any venue.
> 
> Depending on what you want the pup for, I think you can easily find a breeder that dies at least the minimum health certification PRIOR to breeding.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the replies guys! I was afraid I was going about this wrong... I didn't really know how to request some assistance picking a breeder.

My alternative is Sequoyah (Sequoyah German Shepherds), which I guess I will be going with then. I really just wanted to adopt a dog for a pet (with the possbility to get into other stuff), so Ravenna's prices were pretty appealing.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Breeding non-OFA'd (and probably no other health checks) dogs, dogs outside of breed standard, and dogs under two years old. No titles isn't the biggest deal in the world, but they are not worked in any professional venue, either. Not to mention, the big "pay-pal" banners on breeder sites always gives me the willies. I'd pass, you could find better. As gsdsar said, find a breeder that at LEAST does OFA on ALL dogs that are being bred.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Salty said:


> Thanks for the replies guys! I was afraid I was going about this wrong... I didn't really know how to request some assistance picking a breeder.
> 
> My alternative is Sequoyah (Sequoyah German Shepherds), which I guess I will be going with then. I really just wanted to adopt a dog for a pet (with the possbility to get into other stuff), so Ravenna's prices were pretty appealing.


Several members have dogs from Sequoyah that they are very happy with!


----------



## Salty (Jul 5, 2011)

LoveEcho said:


> Breeding non-OFA'd (and probably no other health checks) dogs, dogs outside of breed standard, and dogs under two years old. No titles isn't the biggest deal in the world, but they are not worked in any professional venue, either. Not to mention, the big "pay-pal" banners on breeder sites always gives me the willies. I'd pass, you could find better. As gsdsar said, find a breeder that at LEAST does OFA on ALL dogs that are being bred.


If you don't mind me asking, how are they outside of breed standard? not really sure what that means. The OFA/age stuff totally makes sense though, thanks for pointing that out.



LoveEcho said:


> Several members have dogs from Sequoyah that they are very happy with!


I just read the thread about them--they look to be a solid choice!!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I got to meet my first in person Sequoyah dog a few weeks ago. Owner has two and reported she is very happy with them.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Salty said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how are they outside of breed standard? not really sure what that means. The OFA/age stuff totally makes sense though, thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> 
> 
> I just read the thread about them--they look to be a solid choice!!


Well, I guess outside of breed standard is a bad way to put it- they are breeding dogs with color faults (fawn, liver, and blue). Those colors can happen in a litter, but many breeders would not breed dogs with those colors themselves. If the dog is a stellar working dog with excellent health checks, etc, and there is a clear goal for the progeny in mind, it's not a big deal... but with this particular kennel, it seems as though they are just throwing random dogs together rather than selecting the cream of the crop with complimentary lineage to the other half of the pairing (read: getting some idea of what they're going to get for pups). There is also more than one mention of bitches throwing liver and blues, and I am always wary of a breeder who uses that as a "selling point"- usually they are trying to get Joe Schmoe to pay an extra few bucks for a "rare" GSD. 

For a pet pup, not a big deal- but the OFA thing was the major flag for me. Good luck in your search, it's an exciting time! :wild:


----------

